# Fortis B-42 Flieger Day Date with Bracelet 655.10.11M



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

hi, i just purchased this watch on ebay last night, he was the original owner purchased from an ad in hong kong, i did a search on this model # and most of the results are in japanese ( i think ) anyway was this model ever for sale in the states / canada ? i seem to recall some members on here posting pictures of this watch ? also from reading it looks like the lugs are 20 mm - is this correct ? i would have thought they would be wider, either way i have alot of 20 mm straps fit on my omega deployment that i can wear with this watch if it is 20mm - thanks, chris


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

GOLFINGGINO said:


> hi, i just purchased this watch on ebay last night, he was the original owner purchased from an ad in hong kong, i did a search on this model # and most of the results are in japanese ( i think ) anyway was this model ever for sale in the states / canada ? i seem to recall some members on here posting pictures of this watch ? also from reading it looks like the lugs are 20 mm - is this correct ? i would have thought they would be wider, either way i have alot of 20 mm straps fit on my omega deployment that i can wear with this watch if it is 20mm - thanks, chris


Yes, I know the auction, I believe you may have outbid me, lol! Nah, just put in a lowball offer, wasn't that serious as I've made some large pickups lately. But you definitely stole that watch (it had a small scuff at the 12 o'clock position, right?). Good for you.

Yes, lugs are 20mm. It's the newest version of the B-42 Flieger with opposing day and date windows. I imagine any U.S./Canadian Fortis AD would stock this model, or at least be able to order it.

Congrats, and post some pics when she comes in!


----------



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

yep that is the one, i just picked it up an hour ago, it is excellent shape besides the small scuff (which is hardly noticable) i will post some pictures later, the ad in toronto that i went to didn't have any and in seaching online most of the links were in japanese, thanks, chris


----------



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

here are some pics, quite a nice fairly large heavy watch, also the model # on the back is 655.10.158, also i was quite surprised that it doesn't have a screw in crown, thanks, chris


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

GOLFINGGINO said:


> here are some pics, quite a nice fairly large heavy watch, also the model # on the back is 655.10.158, also i was quite surprised that it doesn't have a screw in crown, thanks, chris


Okay, now I'm kicking myself....o| Make me feel better and tell me you had your bid set sky-high! That's okay I'm being greedy, I have a B-42 already, someone else should get a shot at one. As for the SD crown, I don't miss it. WR is the same, and as others have said here, it's real nice not having to worry about cross-threading that sucker.

Enjoy the Fortis, congrats. |>


----------



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont mind not having a screw down crown i was just surprised with a 200m rating it did not have one, if i told you my maximum bid was $1.12 higher then the auction ended for would it make you feel better ?
.
.
.
.
just kidding, thanks, chris


----------



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

does anyone know if the fortis dealers carry the small screw for the bracelet, long story short - i lost one today, and i need to purchase another one, my local dealer (square one in mississauga - i dont remember the name of the store ) never seems to have much of anything in their store, i will call them tomorrow but any help is really appreciated on where i can buy one, or does any other type of screw work to hold it over until i can find one, thanks, chris


----------



## newshoundaussie (Feb 28, 2009)

Try these people in Toronto. 40 Hayden ST. Phone 1-416-595-9999. I just ordered some screws for my B42 chrono GMT. Had them the next day in Brampton. You more than likely will have to buy both ends around $10. Have your model number handy as there are 2 types of screws.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

newshoundaussie said:


> Try these people in Toronto. 40 Hayden ST. Phone 1-416-595-9999. I just ordered some screws for my B42 chrono GMT. Had them the next day in Brampton. You more than likely will have to buy both ends around $10. Have your model number handy as there are 2 types.


Welcome aboard and GREAT post. The Model Number is on the caseback and typically consists of 3 groups of numbers - e.g., 656.10.141

Good luck!


----------



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks for the info, i ended up going to the store in square 1 before i read your reply, he told me last time they ordered something from fortis ( 1 link for a bracelet ) it took 4 months ! anyway when i was showing him what i needed, the screw dropped out from the watch, i guess it was stuck in the bracelet somewhere, i was really surprised when i couldn't find it as i put it in a sealed ziplock back to make sure i didn't loose it, anyway, it had a good ending, i finally managed to put it in last night, this one screw was very hard to get it to fit, chris


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

GOLFINGGINO said:


> thanks for the info, i ended up going to the store in square 1 before i read your reply, he told me last time they ordered something from fortis ( 1 link for a bracelet ) it took 4 months ! anyway when i was showing him what i needed, the screw dropped out from the watch, i guess it was stuck in the bracelet somewhere, i was really surprised when i couldn't find it as i put it in a sealed ziplock back to make sure i didn't loose it, anyway, it had a good ending, i finally managed to put it in last night, this one screw was very hard to get it to fit, chris


Very glad you found it!


----------

